#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Врачебная кошка.

## Вадим Асадулин

Расскажу про свою кошку, которой 16 лет, она подсказала мне несколько методов лечения!
Про мою киску на врачебном форуме.
http://forum-homeopatica.z4.ru/threa...yleid=2&page=1
Если посмотреть по ссылке, с возрастом у кошки появилась потребность в питье горячей воды, а второй год греется у батареи с определенным "ритуалом". С утра греет лоб, прикасаясь плотно к очень горячей батарее, "стрижет" ушами, видимо, когда их перегревает.

Затем греет обе щеки, начиная слева, потом к обеду, грудную клетку, а вечером - место откуда "растет" хвост.
Мне кажется, она прогревает Чакры! Я попробовал её методику на себе и на пациентах, есть очень интересные результаты! 
Видимо, в прошлой жизни, она была кошкой врача!
"Поймать" все позы достаточно сложно, кошка поворачивается, когда к ней подходишь, и начинает что-то "говорить". 
Вот греет левую половину тела:

----------

Aion (04.12.2011), Joy (07.12.2011), Vladiimir (04.12.2011), Денис Евгеньев (05.12.2011), Джигме (06.12.2011)

----------


## ullu

Может у нее что-то болит?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Так старенькая она. Вот и мёрзнет.

----------

Ersh (05.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (04.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Понятно, что старенькая и "батарейки сели". Важен факт, что принимает разные позы в одно и тоже время, а на здоровье не жалуется, "ходит" ночами по потолку!
Видел ли кто-нибудь подобное?

----------


## Кузьмич

Так рассказали бы об "интересных результатах"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Secundus

скорее всего, в следующей жизни родится уже человеком

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Вот вечерний прогрев хвоста:

----------

Aion (06.12.2011), Joy (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011), Юй Кан (06.12.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Такая лапа) Сшейте ей телогреечку  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (07.12.2011), Джигме (06.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

Здорово, я и не знал что кошки могут так долго жить!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Здорово, я и не знал что кошки могут так долго жить!


У нас кошка дожила до 15 лет, правда, умерла от рака  :Frown:

----------

Ersh (05.05.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Кошка, четко показывает время, когда, что греть! Это совпадает с понятием трехчленности организма. Пробовал назначать пациентам и применял сам для себя прогревание камнями, проекции чакр, нагретыми на соседней батарее:  

Назначаю, обычно, прогревание области крестца утром и вечером при Холодном Ветре, Слизи; межлопаточной области при Холоде Желчи и Крови в полдень.
Интересно, что от точечного согревания тепловой эффект распространяется на всё тело. Длительность процедуры – до остывания камня. Хранятся камни постоянно на батарее.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Здорово, я и не знал что кошки могут так долго жить!


Недавно я вылечил по телефону кота, которому 21 год от паралича нижних конечностей:
http://38mama.ru/forum/index.php?topic=134258.new#new

----------

Aion (07.12.2011), Джигме (07.12.2011), Джыш (04.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Здорово, я и не знал что кошки могут так долго жить!


15 -16 - это средняя продолжительность при хороших условиях. Нередки случаи и когда до 20 лет доживают. Зафиксированный рекорд - 36 лет.

----------

Joy (07.12.2011), Джигме (07.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (04.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Такая лапа) Сшейте ей телогреечку


Как-то знакомые сшили для своей собачки телогрейку, и она радостная побежала в ней гулять по Бурводу, район хотя и спокойный сейчас более-менее, но тоже хулиганский. Вечером она пришла домой без нее и была ржака. Кто-то сказал собачке: "Ну чо, отобрали злые собаки твою душегрейку?" Она была очень грустная, а нам было смешно.

----------

Аньезка (08.12.2011), Денис Евгеньев (04.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Вот он, этот гопник

----------

Pema Sonam (08.12.2011), Raudex (05.05.2012), Аньезка (08.12.2011), Джигме (08.12.2011), Кузьмич (12.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Бродяга душегрейку видать сбагрил, но в валенках и шапке все равно тащится как король :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Последние 2 месяца кошка перестала есть, сильно похудела, больше лежала, выпали еще 2 клыка, остался последний. В области молочных желез появились множественные, большие, достаточно плотные опухоли. 
Conium 200 - однократно, затем через 2 недели Carcinosinum 1000 - однократно. Сейчас вновь носится по квартире, аппетит хороший, прибавила в весе, опухоли почти рассосались. 
Вот последняя фотография сегодня утром, следит за приготовлением завтрака.

----------

AndyZ (04.05.2012), Джыш (04.05.2012), Юй Кан (04.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Видимо, в прошлой жизни, она была кошкой врача!


Может, она сама была врачом, а Вы...ее кошкой? :Smilie: 

А кроме шуток, - сорадуюсь. Меня мой кот очень многому учит. Что очень пригодилось в отношении к людям :Smilie:  Например, терпению и смирению.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (05.05.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Может, она сама была врачом, а Вы...ее кошкой? А кроме шуток, - сорадуюсь. Меня мой кот очень многому учит. Что очень пригодилось в отношении к людям Например, терпению и смирению.


Вот и жена на это намекает...

----------


## Ersh

Ну вот, уже котэ стали постить...

----------

Вадим Асадулин (05.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Похоже, что моя кошка становится Звездой и затмевает мою популярность. Рассказ о её жизни нравится посетителям гораздо больше, чем мои переводы с монгольского. Утром пришла пригласить на завтрак, сидела на полу с просящим видом и ... завалилась спать посередине комнаты. 
 В здоровом теле - здоровый сон!

Вот почему в природе долго не живут, попробуй так заснуть во дворе на газоне.

----------

